# Foundation Bridle w/ Mecate Reins



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Moxie, I debated whether or not I'd answer because of concern of sounding like and idiot. Decided to chance it! :wink:

I'm pretty frugal when it comes to purchases. I like the set up he has, but what I did was went to boat shop and bought the length of yacht rope needed and attached to slobber straps I had. Work great. Very good feel and great release time for the horse in training especially. I did use the bit I already had which is a full check snaffle, but will now switch to the myler snaffle for better comfort for Walka.

Don't know if that helps, but at least you get a grin outta this post. :lol:


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

love the mecate reins and slobber straps myself, i wouldnt by the whole bridle set honestly, just buy some slobber straps and mecate reins slap them on a D ring snaffle.

the slobber straps are a ton different, almost make the horse feel lighter in your hands you can feel different movements.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, I got the very same set up, for far less. I am excited to try them out.


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh awesome!!

Let me know how you like them or what you think!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I dont know if I'll work my Rogue pony in it today, or if we'll work a different horse today, but they WILL get used today! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My bay mustang was the first horse that I started in the mecate rein setup (previously, I used leather split reins) and he is one of the softest horses I have ever ridden. I didn't do anything different in his training but I am unsure if it is just him or if it because of the mecate/slobber strap difference. I personally really like that setup for starting young horses. The only problem is if the single rein manages to get caught on something, it can cause a really big problem. I have just recently started my Percheron stud in that setup as well.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I just wanted to update this thread. I was doing a search for this product as I am selling it and came across this thread. 

We did actually use it, and IT SUCKED! We used it once, and honestly I would never use it again. I didn't like the MILES of reins it came with, they were extremely cumbersome. Even tho I got this set up at a discounted price, it still wasn't worth it.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I use them, not Clinton Anderon's brand, but I use them for all my horses when I'm training, and when I am trail riding in a bridle. I absolutely love these reins. 

I'm sorry to hear that you did not like them. Yes it's "miles" of reins...you have the 10-12 ft lead section (length depending on the actual length of each one and brand), then the actual reins. The lead section should be wrapped around the saddle horn if you are riding western or in a belt or in one of the belt loops of jeans....and the reins are normal. They are not meant to ride in with contact, they are meant to be used loosely, and when you go to turn, pressure is put on slowly because of the leather straps...and then when released, it's released very quick.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You can adjust the lenght of rein by increasing the lenght of the lead. That's why I like them. If I am riding a horse that may buck or needs more direction I can shorten my reins but if I'm riding a horse that is coming along real well I can make a longer rein.


----------

